# Another Shop Project (tool Makers Vise)



## lpeedin (Jan 8, 2017)

Here's the link to Part 1. Part 2 is also posted. Will post the remaining parts over the next couple of weeks as I finish the editing. 









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## intjonmiller (Jan 15, 2017)

I've been enjoying this series as you've published them on YouTube. In particular I like the pedestal. I hadn't seen that before. Seems quite useful.


----------



## lpeedin (Jan 16, 2017)

Sorry for not keeping this thread up to date. Here is the link to part 2. 






Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## lpeedin (Jan 16, 2017)

And here is part 3






Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## roadie33 (Jan 16, 2017)

I like your videos and the way you explain what you are doing during the process.
I also got the plans from toly for Mr. Pete's vise and plan on making a couple when it warms up one of these days.
Nice mill too. Wish I could have got one of those, but had to settle for the Grizzly 704.


----------



## lpeedin (Jan 23, 2017)

Thanks for the comments. Here is the final part (4) of this project. 






Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

